# Toll-da hat man endlich dsl und ...



## Dr_Ogen (10. Dezember 2002)

Also ich will mich kurz fassen:
Wir haben uns jetzt bei mir zu Hause dsl und nen netgear Router angeschaft. Laut anleitung gibt es da son paar sachen die ich da umstellen muss- habisch gemacht und trozdem funzt es net.
Mein kumpel (hatt die selbe netzw.karte wie ich) ist ma mit seinem pc gekommen und konnte ins internet.

Warum ich nicht?:error: 

Psie einstellung betreffen nur die netzwerk karte (hat mein kumpel ganz genau so)

Gibs da irgendwas was man versuchen könnte?
(vieleicht hatte jemand von euch schonmal son problem)


----------



## edi (12. Dezember 2002)

was funktioniert genau nicht
nur dsl
oder netzwerk
oder beides ?

kannst rum pingen ?


cheers
edi


----------



## Dr_Ogen (17. Dezember 2002)

mal fnuktioniert ICQ aber sonst ereich ich keinen rechner im netzwerk und internet ist total meger super langsam oder kaputt!!!


----------



## Rettungsdackel (19. Dezember 2002)

hi, mein vorschlag

guck die mal unter den eigenschaften deiner netzwerkkarte die einstellungen an - und schreib mal was dort als verbindungstyp steht
 > Full oder Half-Duplex
 > mit welcher Geschwindigkeit er versucht das dsl-modem anzusprechen

oder

geh man unter Start-->Ausführen und ping eine seite an, auf der du lange nicht/noch nie warst -> Leerzeichen --> -t

guck dann mal nach deinen ping-zeiten, wenn sie überhaupt rausgehen, aber auch wie lange er brauch den namen in die IP aufzulösen --> wenns hier happert ist es (fast) immer der Provider *sagichechtleidgeplagt ;((

MfG


----------



## Dr_Ogen (20. Dezember 2002)

Danke für deine Hilfe-ich probiers gleich aus wenn ich zu Hause bin!


----------



## Dr_Ogen (23. Dezember 2002)

hat sich erledigt-meine Netzwertkarte ist zu schlecht (keine ahnung warum es dann bei meinem kumpel funzt aba egal)

Thnx 4 help


----------

